
“Googler to Founder – 18 months in” - tiziano88
“Googler to Founder - 18 months in” https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@lewish&#x2F;googler-to-founder-18-months-in-cf3024a70199
======
liquid153
Great read, I am trying to test out a startup idea myself. I realized that
being a Software Eng sometimes we can get too focused on trying to architect
and build the product, instead of knowing the nitty gritty details of the
problem you are trying to solve. So I developed the mantra in my Steve Ballmer
voice "Customers, Customers, Customers" :).

~~~
liquid153
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhh_GeBPOhs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhh_GeBPOhs)

